# Why didn't my show record?



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a "One Pass" set up for the NBC Nightly news to record every day, recordings only (not streaming), new & repeats, HD if possible, highest priority. The channel is the local NBC HD channel. This has been set up and working without issue for two weeks until tonight. Tonight, it did not record. We turned on the TV to watch when the show was half over, and could only watch the last half. When I looked in "History," the show is there, but to the right it says "Duplicate." What does that mean? What happened?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, if your guide is like mine, that program has a date of 04/12/15 and no "new" flag shown. Just sayin....

TMS on Zap2It has it as "new".


----------



## TivoDoctor (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm not sure what happened, but the same thing happened to me. I went to see what was on the local channels tonight and noted the NBC nightly news was not set to record even though I have a one pass for it. I manually set the recording and it recorded. I hope this doesn't continue to happen.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TivoDoctor said:


> I'm not sure what happened, but the same thing happened to me. I went to see what was on the local channels tonight and noted the NBC nightly news was not set to record even though I have a one pass for it. I manually set the recording and it recorded. I hope this doesn't continue to happen.


Just happened to me too. NBC Nightly News didn't record from it's 1P. I happened to notice it on the Android app about 4 minutes in and manually recorded it.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Well, if your guide is like mine, that program has a date of 04/12/15 and no "new" flag shown. Just sayin....
> 
> TMS on Zap2It has it as "new".


The local news that airs one half hour prior also has no "new" flag shown, and it has a "first aired" date of 1/15/07 (!). I have a "One Pass" set for that show, and it recorded without a problem.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That new flag is not the trigger. There was some bad guide data someplace.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, well. Xfinity on demand had it available so we got to watch the half that we missed. After just switching from DirecTV to an all-TiVo set up with Comcast, this is somewhat disconcerting, however. Hopefully this is just a very isolated occurrence - right?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

The only thing the "new" flag does is cause the "New" lozenge to appear in the show description. The thing that controls new episode recording is whether or not the "Original Air Date" in the show data is within 28 days of the actual broadcast date.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Same thing happened on my Roamio tonight.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you look at future episoodes does it show the correct channel and are there any marked to record?

See my new thread from yesterday in one pass not recording.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This is clearly a bad OAD causing an SP/OP to not record. It would have happened even under Season Pass, not just OnePass.

Two thoughts: First, if we still had "Record Everything", we could work around this, especially if we normally record first-runs and repeats. Two, if this starts to happen with *any* regularity, TiVo is going to get a shytstorm of bad PR from their users. All my TiVos also missed this (my DirecTV had no issues), and I would have been royally pissed had I not been able to watch this.

Missing recordings like this will not be tolerated. Shows like this probably have tens if not hundreds of thousands of TiVo's recording them. Blaming this on bad guide data will not stem the pitchforks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

A solid workaround for this type of show is just setup a repeating manual record for same time and for every week day. Then it will record no matter what guide data is.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

moyekj said:


> A solid workaround for this type of show is just setup a repeating manual record for same time and for every week day. Then it will record no matter what guide data is.


Unless the show moves to different time slot.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Happened to me too. I was pretty mad about it. Missing the evening news due to a tivo screw up.

Guess I need to take moyekj's advice and set up an old fashioned manual recording. NBC nightly news has held the 5:30 time slot for MANY years, not likely to change any time soon.

Tivo needs to fix this. I have the one pass set for new and repeats so it should have recorded even if it thought is was a repeat. There were no other episodes on the tivo. Sorry but this is a tivo bug in the core functionality of the box that they need to fix.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No one can say where the problem happened. TMS supplied the correct data to Zap2It. Did TMS send bad data to TiVo or did TiVo mess up the data? Find out and you can blame the proper party. So far it was first noticed after it failed. No one saw the issue until then. No one can say it was good last week and then was changed to bad data. True, TiVo is responsible. But it may be a shared blame.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> I have the one pass set for new and repeats so it should have recorded even if it thought is was a repeat.


That's not true. If your TiVo thinks it already recorded it the day before it should not record what it thinks is a repeat.



JoeKustra said:


> No one can say where the problem happened. TMS supplied the correct data to Zap2It. Did TMS send bad data to TiVo or did TiVo mess up the data? Find out and you can blame the proper party. So far it was first noticed after it failed. No one saw the issue until then. No one can say it was good last week and then was changed to bad data. True, TiVo is responsible. But it may be a shared blame.


It was probably a late fix and Zap2it received the proper data after everyone here had received the incorrect data. Some may have gotten lucky and had a connection closer to air time and had it record properly.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> It was probably a late fix and Zap2it received the proper data after everyone here had received the incorrect data. Some may have gotten lucky and had a connection closer to air time and had it record properly.


It's almost like Zap2It updates their schedule in real time. Even when the Weather Channel changes the listings hours before show time due storm coverage Zap2It gets it right. TiVo could learn from them. I have done a forced connection after 15:30 Eastern when a storm has changed the TMS listings and the TiVo did not update.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> Unless the show moves to different time slot.


 That's why the type of show to do this with is important. This is nightly news show we're talking about that has been the same time slot forever.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the post and confirmation--this had happened on my S2 TiVo as well, with a Season Pass (which typically has been just fine). The rest of the week seems fine, per the To-Do list. I'm assuming, just a momentary data glitch.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

beartrap said:


> I have a "One Pass" set up for the NBC Nightly news to record every day, recordings only (not streaming), new & repeats, HD if possible, highest priority. The channel is the local NBC HD channel. This has been set up and working without issue for two weeks until tonight. Tonight, it did not record. We turned on the TV to watch when the show was half over, and could only watch the last half. When I looked in "History," the show is there, but to the right it says "Duplicate." What does that mean? What happened?


Sounds like TMS assigned the wrong episode ID.



ej42137 said:


> The only thing the "new" flag does is cause the "New" lozenge to appear in the show description.


The "New" lozenge appears if the OAD is the same day as the listing. Has nothing to do with the "New" flag. In fact, it's likely that TiVo never even gets the "New" flag as opposed to an "R" flag. An episode can be both "New" and "R".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> The "New" lozenge appears if the OAD is the same day as the listing. Has nothing to do with the "New" flag. In fact, it's likely that TiVo never even gets the "New" flag as opposed to an "R" flag. An episode can be both "New" and "R".


Add the fact that a guide "new" is "new" all day, like msnbc and CNN. And a "new" just after midnight is never "new", like The Late Late Show. It's fun.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Add the fact that a guide "new" is "new" all day, like msnbc and CNN.


How is that an "add"? It's still the same day as the OAD, so of course it's still "New" in the guide. However, showings after the initial one _*will*_ have the "R" flag



JoeKustra said:


> And a "new" just after midnight is never "new", like The Late Late Show. It's fun.


This looks to me like more a case of them having the wrong OAD. Can someone in the CDT zone look at their guide and see if "Conan" is flagged as new?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Also happened to me last night (Monday).

I have a SP (I guess we need to say "OP" now?) set up to record it daily, keep-at-most is 1. Not sure if it's set for new-only or not. I had watched Sunday's airing and had already deleted it. When I went to watch Monday's airing after I got home from work I was surprised to not find it. When I checked History, it said it didn't record Monday's show because it was a "Duplicate".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> ...I guess we need to say "OP" now?)...


When OnePass first appeared, the suggestion was made to use the abbreviation "1P" to distinguish it from the abbreviation for Original Poster.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

That works me. tx.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Interesting related issue:

I have the NBC Nightly News set to record and be saved via an S2 TiVo Season Pass. As with other people, despite the Season Pass, Monday's episode was not set by the TiVo to be recorded, and so I set it to record manually, which then occurred. Tonight's episode recorded automatically, via the Season Pass, and so I assume that this all was a temporary glitch.

Now the interesting part: I noticed today that the Friday episode of the program still is sitting in my deleted folder (I had marked the program to be deleted earlier, after I had watched it), even though, I thought, newer programs in the deleted folder have been permanently deleted since. I watched the folder today to verify this and, indeed, the TiVo is permanently deleting newer programs, still leaving the Friday episode of the news show there.

I assume that I can permanently delete the Friday episode manually, but I'm just leaving it alone, for now, to see if matters get handled automatically. An odd occurrence.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Confirmed that last Friday's Nightly News broadcast still is just sitting and hanging around in the Deleted Shows folder, while more recent shows get permanently deleted from that folder routinely.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> A solid workaround for this type of show is just setup a repeating manual record for same time and for every week day. Then it will record no matter what guide data is.


Exactly what I do for news, especially now that they've added repeats of NBC NN here at 1am that a 1P would pick up. Yeah you might get the occasional sports overrun instead but that's pretty rare with a M-F only manual recording.

I've seen this issue at least once before with NBC NN, so bad guide data can cause this with a 1P.


----------

